# eMachines T3646 Graphics Card



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello! Flik4500 here.

I'm not very good computers and i have a bit of questions to what kind of graphics card i'm limited to with my computer.

Specs:
eMachines T3646
AMD Sempron Processor LE-1250 2.20GHz
1 Gigabyte of Ram
NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nforce 405

I play games such as Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, And Counter Strike.
I would like to be able to play those games at a much higher FPS rate than 25fps, What kind of graphics card could i buy that is compatible with my system that will run games better? 

Thanks in Advance, Flik4500.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

Anyone? Bump


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you know if you have a AGP or PCIE slot on your motherboard Emachines are not always easy to find specs on?


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

I got this off the net, 

CPU: AMD Sempron™ LE-1250 single-core processor
(2.2GHz, 512KB L2 cache, 1600MHz system bus)
Operating System: Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic with Service Pack 11
Chipset: NVIDIA® GeForce® 6100
Memory: 1024MB 667MHz DDR2 dual-channel memory (1 × 1024MB)
Expandable to 2GB
2 DDR2 slots total, 1 DDR2 slots available
Hard Drive: 160GB SATA II (7200rpm, 8MB cache)2
Optical Drives: 16x DVD±R/RW Supermulti drive
Up to 8.5GB with dual-layer media
Write max: 16x DVD±R, 8x DVD±R DL, 8x DVD±RW, 12x DVD-RAM, 48x CD-R, 40x CD-RW
Read max: 16x DVD-ROM, 48x CD-ROM, 8x DVD-ROM DL
Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® 6100 integrated graphics
Up to 128MB shared video memory
PCI Express (PCIe x8) slot available for upgrade
Sound: 6-channel (5.1) high-definition audio
Communications: 56K ITU v.92-ready fax/modem (RJ-11 port)
10/100Mbps Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port)
Peripherals: Multifunction keyboard
2-button wheel mouse (PS/2)
Amplified stereo speakers (USB powered)
Ports/Other: 6 - USB 2.0 ports (2 front, 4 rear)
1 - VGA
1 - Parallel port
1 - Serial port
2 - PS/2 ports (keyboard and mouse)
3 - Audio (rear): line-in/side (stereo), front/headphone (stereo), microphone
2 - Audio (front): microphone, front/headphone (stereo)
1 - RJ-45 Ethernet port
1 - RJ-11 modem port
Dimensions: 14.5"H x 7.2"W x 16.1"D
Weight: 21.5 lbs (system unit only)
Warranty: 1-year parts and labor limited warranty3
Software: 

* Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic with Service Pack 11
* Productivity Software
o Microsoft Works® 9.0
o Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 (60-day complimentary trial period)4
o Adobe® Reader
* Digital Media Software
o Vista® integrated DVD playback with 6-channel audio
o CyberLink® Power2Go™ (DVD burn)
o Napster music service (30-day trial)5
* Connectivity/Utilities
o Microsoft Internet Explorer
o AOL® 9.0 (90-day risk-free offer)6
o NetZero Internet access7
o Google Toolbar™ search bar and Google Desktop Search™ search tool
o eMachines® Connect™
* eMachines® Comprehensive Security
o Norton Internet Security™ (60-day live updates)8
o BigFix®: helps identify and solve problems
* Game Software
o eMachines® Games Powered by: WildTangent® (preinstalled with 10 demo games with 60 minutes of game play)9

It says i got a PCI Express.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your going to have to upgrade the power supply to have a more powerful card and since the PCIE slot is not a full x16 but a half speed x8 a midrange card should work for you.
In which country are you shopping?


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Your going to have to upgrade the power supply to have a more powerful card and since the PCIE slot is not a full x16 but a half speed x8 a midrange card should work for you.
> In which country are you shopping?


USA, Illinois.

What kind of card should i be looking for?


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

Bump!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Something like this > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130290

With this to power it> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703015


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

And this is compatible? With my motherboard and all that? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will all work together.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

This Graphics card> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500024 And this power supply would work?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817170010


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, the card would work. The psu-like metal box, probably not for long. Logisys is not a good brand, all components fail sooner or later as nothing lasts forever. A 22 dollar psu, such as that Logysis, falls solidly into the sooner category. You do realize that a dying power supply can take other parts with it? Go with the one wrench originally linked, it's a great power supply for a great price. It's your money and your decision in the end, poor quality has been shown time and again to be an exceedingly bad idea, but maybe you'll get lucky. Personally, I wouldn't let a Logysis psu within a hundred yards of any of my machines, just in case it's contagious.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Well, the card would work. The psu-like metal box, probably not for long. Logisys is not a good brand, all components fail sooner or later as nothing lasts forever. A 22 dollar psu, such as that Logysis, falls solidly into the sooner category. You do realize that a dying power supply can take other parts with it? Go with the one wrench originally linked, it's a great power supply for a great price. It's your money and your decision in the end, poor quality has been shown time and again to be an exceedingly bad idea, but maybe you'll get lucky. Personally, I wouldn't let a Logysis psu within a hundred yards of any of my machines, just in case it's contagious.


I will end up buying the one he posted, Will that graphics work with my emachines though?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep, it's the same card as the one wrench originally posted, just a different manufacturer.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Yep, it's the same card as the one wrench originally posted, just a different manufacturer.


Do i have to worry about bottle necking seeing as i dont have a duel core or quad?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The idea of upgrading is to increase performance without the cost of a new machine. Sure, a faster system will perform better with the same video card, but you have to work with what you have. To get even better performance requires more money, and soon you would end up reaching a point where the amount spent would of been much better off invested in a totally new computer. Diminishing returns and all that.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Yep, it's the same card as the one wrench originally posted, just a different manufacturer.


I've had financial problems, But im very sure i'm ordering the card and PSU this week, This is what i came up with

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703015
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3445092&CatId=1826

Compatible? Also i have a 300watt PSU currently in my eMachines, My friend said i have to make sure my motherboard can handle a 500watt powersupply is this true?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Compatable they are, and PC Power & Cooling makes excellent psu's. 
Your friend is wrong, there is no such thing as too big of a power supply, each device draws what it needs and no more. The only way a psu could be considered too big is if you got one that has so much more power than you needed, that it would be wasting money. Just spending money better used elsewhere, never in the sense of dangerous amounts of electricity damaging components.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Compatable they are, and PC Power & Cooling makes excellent psu's.
> Your friend is wrong, there is no such thing as too big of a power supply, each device draws what it needs and no more. The only way a psu could be considered too big is if you got one that has so much more power than you needed, that it would be wasting money. Just spending money better used elsewhere, never in the sense of dangerous amounts of electricity damaging components.


Thank you! I love this forum, You've answered all my questions i'll be ordering these by the end of the week. Do you think i will be able to run GTA4 on low at least? Because of my CPU.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBQML-jC750


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

GTA4 has some pretty high system requirements, I've heard. Might want to think about a slightly better card. For an extra ten bucks newegg has an EVGA 8600GTS. Only 256MB memory, but it's GDDR3 instead of the GDDR2 on the other. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130320

Interesting video there. I had one of the gta's a few years ago, not that I play much of anything, like to dabble (badly) in the odd one though.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> GTA4 has some pretty high system requirements, I've heard. Might want to think about a slightly better card. For an extra ten bucks newegg has an EVGA 8600GTS. Only 256MB memory, but it's GDDR3 instead of the GDDR2 on the other. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130320
> 
> Interesting video there. I had one of the gta's a few years ago, not that I play much of anything, like to dabble (badly) in the odd one though.


Would that card out preform the card i posted? I thought the more video card ram you had the better it would do with games? Simply asking if the card you posted on newegg is better than the card at tiger direct even if it has 265 instead of 512 memory.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How about a 9500GT 512 DDR3> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130383


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> How about a 9500GT 512 DDR3> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130383


Is it compatible with my PC?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It is the updated 8600gt.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> It is the updated 8600gt.


Awesome, Do you think it will play GTA4 at medium or low? Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depending on the CPU in between the 2 I hear GTA4 is pretty graphics intense.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Depending on the CPU in between the 2 I hear GTA4 is pretty graphics intense.


Alright so im set on the 9500 and the 500 watt power supply replacing my stock 300.

If i ever wanted to upgrade i'd get a dual core because Quad is to expensive for me at the moment, Would this work?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not sure on a OEM motherboard it depends on the OEM Bios to support the CPU you could try emailing Emachines support to see if they have a cpu support list for your motherboard.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Not sure on a OEM motherboard it depends on the OEM Bios to support the CPU you could try emailing Emachines support to see if they have a cpu support list for your motherboard.


I'll try that, Is that CPU decent though? Can you direct me to a emachines list of supported processors?


EDITED UPDATE!: I called up eMachines and asked them for a list, They didn't have any info of that kind but they told me that my computer is compatible with AMD Anthlon 64 X2, So does that mean that the "AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 3.1GHz 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 89W Dual-Core Processor - Retail">http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272 would be compatible?


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

Bump .


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think it will but if you want to play it safe a X2 5000 may be a safer choice.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103211


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> I think it will but if you want to play it safe a X2 5000 may be a safer choice.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103211


Its not a lot worse than the one i posted is it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it's not and a lot faster then the one you have now.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> No it's not and a lot faster then the one you have now.


Thanks a lot man, Your a huge assistance to a newbie like me.
Do you know of any video tutorials to removing a CPU and replacing it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is pretty good.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn14oA6Db4k&feature=related


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> This is pretty good.
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn14oA6Db4k&feature=related


Thanks, There shouldn't be a problem removing my current Sempron correct?


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

I cant edit my post sorry double post but wouldn't this be a lot better?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103300


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea but it's a AM2+ chip I doubt it would run in your board.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is my board:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153120
And this is what i wanted for it:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272

Should work?

Because that processor is only AM2, not AM2+ and all those motherboards in this page: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0000022&Description=6100&bop=And&Order=PRICED can run AM2, Some can do AM2+ as well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Has your board been changed? If not then it is the OEM Emachines bios that will control the CPU's you can use, One of the worst web sites I've seen yet but I think the board in the link translates to a m26gt4R00-PB and will take a Windsor core x2 6000 > http://www.jetway.com.tw/jetway/CPU-support/cpu_support-amdAM2-2.html


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Has your board been changed? If not then it is the OEM Emachines bios that will control the CPU's you can use, One of the worst web sites I've seen yet but I think the board in the link translates to a m26gt4R00-PB and will take a Windsor core x2 6000 > http://www.jetway.com.tw/jetway/CPU-support/cpu_support-amdAM2-2.html


Oops! I'm sorry this is the exact link, Its not a Jetway.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186155


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a retail board or the board that came in the PC?


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Do you have a retail board or the board that came in the PC?


Its the board that came with the PC when i bought it, I also ran a program called "Everest Ultimate Edition" its a PC read out program and it read this "CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket AM2" "Motherboard Name	Foxconn MCP61SM2MA"

It says it can support AM2 here as well:http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?ht...sults/mainboard_foxconn_mcp61sm2ma_ers2h.html i just need to make sure with you since your more computer savvy than i am that the 6000 3.1 can work with my MOBO.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That means that your board was made for eMachines by Foxconn but it is not a retail board and does not have the same Bios as a retail board. 
Try the X2 6000 but I would not go higher.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> That means that your board was made for eMachines by Foxconn but it is not a retail board and does not have the same Bios as a retail board.
> Try the X2 6000 but I would not go higher.


Thanks and yeah i will.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

I ended up buying all of this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103272
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153052
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130424

For $200 after all rebates, Which is $50 in rebates thanks to everyone who helped me.

Techsupport Forums Rock!

If anyone sees a problem with compatibility in the stuff i bought, Feel free to post your views. 


Cheers!


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

Something defiantly messed up during my install, Heres how it went...

I took out the old 300WATT PSU carefully, Disconnected all the cables and placed in the 500WATT Thermal Take. I then left it there

Proceeded to take apart the heatsink/fan for CPU and took the CPU out placed in the new one and clipped on the new heatsink/fan. I then connected all the cables for the PSU. and i missed one the first time.










The one circled red is the one i missed connecting.
Also keep in mind, My graphics card(EVGA 9600GT) was hooked up too, Properly.

So no biggy, I missed one. I took the case off and looked inside. The CPU fan was running, I can feel the graphics card fan running and i see the PSU fan running all in order. I look up and see i missed one cable (4pin CPU power connector). I see the extra cable within the PSU cables and hook it up, The computer is still running at this point. And it shorts something out because the CPU fan stopped working and so did everything else. The computer wouldn't turn on when i did this.

So after about a hour of trial and error and re-doing all the cables, I realized something. I looked at my old PSU and saw that it was a 20Pin motherboard connector, While the one i connected was a 24pin. Reason being is because the motherboard supported it so i didn't see anything wrong with that.

In conclusion, When i plugged the 24pin in+the 4pin CPU connector(see picture) it most of shorted something out in my motherboard, I have emachines warranty so i replaced the CPU,PSU and took out the graphics card and the machine is going to be sent out for repair. My question is: Did i short anything out in what i did? If so, What?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No 24 pin and the 4 cpu power are normal the problem occurred when you plugged in a power lead with the PC turned on a spike in voltage can and will kill components, You NEVER unplug or plug it anything to the motherboard with the PC plugged in let alone turned on.

Try unplugging clearing the CMOS > then plug it back in and see if it will boot with all the power leads hooked up.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> No 24 pin and the 4 cpu power are normal the problem occurred when you plugged in a power lead with the PC turned on a spike in voltage can and will kill components, You NEVER unplug or plug it anything to the motherboard with the PC plugged in let alone turned on.
> 
> Try unplugging clearing the CMOS > then plug it back in and see if it will boot with all the power leads hooked up.


Sorry i'm a total noob at this, CMOS? Also i wanna mention. I dont get ANY response visually, So the monitor wont react with the computer present state, And yes the its not the monitor seeing as how i have it hooked up to one of my Compaq's ATM.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

Bump, Sorry for the double post. I dont wanna send this out to eMachines just yet, If i can try to fix it or theres a chance its a easy fix i'll try it!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be a jumper usually near the coin cell battery says Clr_RTC or similar move the jumper from the pins 1&2 to 2&3 then back again or if it is on 2&3 move it to 1&2 if you can't find it just remove the battery over night and press the power button several time first to remove any charge from the capacitors.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

I removed the battery just now, I'll report my success or fail in a bit. If you have MSN and are willing to help me there.

[email protected]


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

Alright, When i disconnect the 4pin CPU power connector, I can turn on the system and the CPU heatsink/fan start functioning. I turn the system off and i connect the 4pin CPU connector and the system refuses to turn on, What can i do now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try it using the original CPU.


----------



## fli4k500 (Dec 26, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Try it using the original CPU.


I've replaced everything with my old stuff and it still refuses to work, I'm sending it out to emachines because i cant be bothered with it anymore.


----------

